# Moving to California with my guns. What to do??



## MathewGarth (May 26, 2017)

Hello guys.

I am new to this forum, and need some help with moving my firearms.
We are retirees, and I tried to convince my wife that you do not retire in California...a state with an income tax whereas my state does not. But, as you know, "if mamas not happy, nobody happy".

As a Florida resident I have a CCW permit. I guess that may change huh.

Any way, here is what I have, and can I bring them?

1. Wilson Combat CQB
2. Sig 226 X-5 tactical
3. CZ 75 SP-01
4. STI Rangemaster (single stack)
5. Glock 19
6. Kahr CW9
7. Sig P238
8. American Firearms .45 Long Colt (clone) ..revolver
9. Colt Detective Special...38..revolver
10. Ruger 22
11. Winchester Defender Shot Gun

Can I bring these into California, and if so, how would I go about doing so? Do I have to pay to register them? Do they have to be registered?

I probably do not know all the questions to ask, so anything you can offer would be helpful.

Also I have ammo for all of these guns. All regular "legal" stuff like hollow point, ball ammo, and some hydra-shock.

Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

https://oag.ca.gov/firearms/ab991

I'd contact someone to get a more definitive answer.

The California/Nazi/ Mexican government, I believe has a registration scheme for all law abiding citizens as well as other unconstitutional and draconian firearm regulations.

Good luck, likewise with all the early release felons the state releases due to budget cuts, and unfettered illegal immigration. California wouldn't be a place I'd live just on principled grounds.

It's a beautiful state filled with illegals, fruits, nuts, and a Nazi regime like nanny government that's billions in debt.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I think: You folks are making a big mistake, your wife will realize it eventually - and will blame you for not talking her out of it. So - you are pretty much screwed. Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you are moving to CA.

You have my condolences.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

MathewGarth said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I am new to this forum, and need some help with moving my firearms.
> We are retirees, and I tried to convince my wife that you do not retire in California...a state with an income tax whereas my state does not. But, as you know, "if mamas not happy, nobody happy".
> ...


Yeah that may change alright. May I ask you this? Why in the world would you ever want to move to California? And it's not just about guns.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Right. Guns aside, why would you want to move to commie central? Unless you have family there I can't see any reason for it. Your retirement income there I see probably going to be worth about half of what it is in Florida, certainly your housing cost will be outrageous. Just doesn't make any economic sense to me, aside from their anti gun position.

You'd be better off keeping what you have in Florida, find a vrbo in California and go live there for 6 to 12 months before you really make a move permanently. Then if she still can't live without California, we'll argue about it some more.

Have you really considered the economic changes involved? If you are retired I assume you're on a relatively fixed income? Well, you aren't going to receive any more income in California and your expenses for everything are going to be a lot more than they are in Florida, unless you're living next door to President Trump. I just don't see how your wife can economically justify this in her own mind.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When I moved from New York City to Los Angeles, back in 1957, California was a very nice place to live.
It wasn't crowded (at least to a Noo Yawker), and the streets and sidewalks of Los Angeles were clean enough to eat off of. Taxation was low.
And when an across-the-avenue neighbor had a kitchen fire, the L.A. Fire Department put it out, cleaned-up after themselves, _and didn't steal the furniture_!

When we left California, in 1999, Los Angeles felt as crowded as New York had been, its streets and sidewalks were so covered in old gum and sputum that one felt that even rubber boots wouldn't be enough protection, there was both state and city income tax, and there were myriad oppressive laws and regulations. Guns were all but forbidden. The police department was riddled with corruption, and the fire department was suspect.
Oh, yeah... And English was no longer the dominant language.

You couldn't pay us enough to go back to living there.

Anyway, if you want answers to California gun questions, maybe you should communicate with the _California Rifle and Pistol Association_ (CRPA).
For their general website, click on: Home - California Rifle & Pistol Association
To get answers to your questions, click on: Contact CRPA - California Rifle & Pistol Association


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Pursuant to Penal Code sections 17000 and 27560, any person who moves into California with a firearm is considered a "*Personal Firearm Importer"* and is required by California law to do one of the following within 60 days:

That first sentence is all you need to know. No matter if you are a law abiding citizen, a law abiding veteran, or whoever, entitled to legally possess firearms under the 2nd amendment of the US Constitution.

In California you are automatically a suspect of the state if you enter their border and possess any firearm, or should we say a "Personal Firearm Importer" with a registration requirement to track you until they confiscate them.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Loads of luck, you are going to need it........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Of the 115 Worst States to Retire in California is number 10...........
The 15 Worst States to Retire In - Page 6


----------



## Mikhail (May 9, 2017)

I would never presume to tell another man how to treat his wife but moving to CA to keep your wife happy seems a bit overboard to me. The old saw about "if mamas not happy, nobody happy" works both ways. Just how happy will you be to be giving up your gun rights as you have grown to understand them? Its not just guns either. It seems as if daily the CA politicians vote in more and more ridiculous laws. I read that CA has more people leaving the state over the age of 35 than any other state in the Union and right along with them businesses are going to. FL doesnt have a state tax does it? Pretty sure TN dont either.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Mikhail said:


> *I would never presume to tell another man how to treat his wife but moving to CA to keep your wife happy seems a bit overboard to me. The old saw about "if mamas not happy, nobody happy" works both ways.* Just how happy will you be to be giving up your gun rights as you have grown to understand them? Its not just guns either. It seems as if daily the CA politicians vote in more and more ridiculous laws. I read that CA has more people leaving the state over the age of 35 than any other state in the Union and right along with them businesses are going to. FL doesnt have a state tax does it? Pretty sure TN dont either.


Absolutely. Were it me, I would stand my ground and NOT move to that state. And like you, I don't buy the "happy wife make a happy life" thing since it takes two to tango. My wife's mother's side is native Californian and there is no way either of us would remotely consider moving there. Besides, I'm a diehard Southerner so I would be worse than a fish out of water over there.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

DON'T GO! Leave your guns here with me in OH! I'll take good care of 'em. Ya know shoot 'em, clean'em etc! I'll send ya pics!?

You can keep the Sig & Kahr tho. jmho


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I have experience with trying to keep a wife happy. She's now my ex-wife, and since then I've found a good woman and for a change I'm the one who's happy.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

joepeat said:


> I have experience with trying to keep a wife happy. She's now my ex-wife, and since then I've found a good woman and for a change I'm the one who's happy.


From my experience, if it's all one sided, it's doomed to fail anyhow.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> ...[California:] I'm a diehard Southerner so I would be worse than a fish out of water over there.


A couple of answers to this part of your post have occurred to me:
1. You could move to _Southern_ California.
2. As Spike Jones once sang, "It never rains in sunny California," so there is neither water nor fish. You'd be right at home.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Absolutely. Were it me, I would stand my ground and NOT move to that state. And like you, I don't buy the "happy wife make a happy life" thing since it takes two to tango. My wife's mother's side is native Californian and there is no way either of us would remotely consider moving there. Besides, I'm a diehard Southerner so I would be worse than a fish out of water over there.


You'd be more than welcome in Arizona SB.


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow, California huh? Wouldn't be my first choice. I have some family there and only visit when one of them dies and a funeral is in order. I will never tell another individual how to live their life and I wish you the best in your pursuit of happiness. I am a gun collector and also a Ham Radio operator, so me personally would never live anywhere that I couldn't enjoy my hobbies and way of life. As much as I love me wife and my life I can promise I would never follow her to California. I might visit on the holidays if she was nice to me and doing all the cooking. 

As far as gun laws in Cali go I do know you will have to register each firearm you have once you are a legal resident. I believe you also have to have a handgun safety course certificate on file before you can possess a hand gun. I also believe you have to have all your personal info and fingerprints on file before buying handguns. I believe they now also require registration of long guns as well. Of course you also have the 10 round magazine limit as well. You wan't a short barreled rifle, short barreled shot gun, a semi auto shotgun with detachable magazine, or assault weapon in Cali. Don't think thats going to happen either. 

That is just my limited knowledge of Cali gun laws. Do some research before you decide NOT to move to Cali.

Best of luck to you. 

Todd


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Leave them at my house.. They hate guns and gun owners in KOMMIFORNIA !


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Is a semi auto AR-15 an assault weapon? How about a semi auto Ak-47? A semi auto Mini-14? Any semi auto rifle? What does assault weapon mean? Are assault weapons only meant to assault? Just curious?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

denner said:


> Is a semi auto AR-15 an assault weapon? How about a semi auto Ak-47? A semi auto Mini-14? Any semi auto rifle? What does assault weapon mean? Are assault weapons only meant to assault? Just curious?


Assault Weapons Ban of 2013 Explained By Diane Feinstein


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Cait43 said:


> Assault Weapons Ban of 2013 Explained By Diane Feinstein


Thank-you Cait, that clears it up.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A couple of answers to this part of your post have occurred to me:
> 1. You could move to _Southern_ California.
> 2. As Spike Jones once sang, "It never rains in sunny California," so there is neither water nor fish. You'd be right at home.


Funny you should say that. In 1983 I went to Los Angeles for a week on a business trip. The first morning there when I woke up, I turned on the TV for some news and very shortly, they had their morning weather and traffic report. The man says, "Here in the southland...". I thought I had been transported. I had never heard or known that southern California was referred to by the indigenous populants as "the southland". Learn something new every day.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Is a semi auto AR-15 an assault weapon? How about a semi auto Ak-47? A semi auto Mini-14? Any semi auto rifle? What does assault weapon mean? Are assault weapons only meant to assault? Just curious?


None of these long guns you have mentioned here are assault rifles. According to a former military man and FBI agent, the DOD (used to??) classify an assault rifle as a shoulder arm of light to medium power* (caliber) which is capable of selectable rates of fire.

What has taken place with the term "assault rifle", and its bother "assault weapon" is that it has been stolen and bastardized in 1989 after the Stockton, CA school yard shooting by a Josh Sugarmann when he was with Handgun Control, Inc. He proposed that this term should be adopted and used whenever possible in order to foster and grow negative and visceral feelings and reactions about these firearms which he believed would lead to their being banned.

* Some people use the term "light to medium caliber" but I think that is not really a properly definable term.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *When I moved from New York City to Los Angeles, back in 1957, California was a very nice place to live.*
> It wasn't crowded (at least to a Noo Yawker), and the streets and sidewalks of Los Angeles were clean enough to eat off of. Taxation was low.
> And when an across-the-avenue neighbor had a kitchen fire, the L.A. Fire Department put it out, cleaned-up after themselves, _and didn't steal the furniture_!
> 
> ...


I can just picture Steve now, waxin' down his surfboard and driving his woody to the beach  ... and then later on in the sixties driving 'round in his GTO, or was it a fuel injected Stingray, or a 413? C'mon Steve, which was it?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

At my stage in life, I don't expect a whole lot anymore. I think I could move to N. CA. and be okay. Somewhere close to the OR. border. 

I figure I got 20 yrs. or so left in me. I don't think it'll ever happen though. My brother lives in Grants Pass. It'd be nice living closer to him. 

Hmmm.......or I could live in S. OR., just up the road from the CA. border. :smt115


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

If i remember correctly Cali thinks any rifle with a longer than 18inch barrel and capable of firing in semi auto mode that is magazine fed with more capacity than 10 rounds is an assault rifle. Of course most of us on this forum know what the real definition of an assault rifle is and what the AR in the AR type weapons actually stands for. I could be totally incorrect on any of this info. This is just the info I have gotten from family that lives there. They aren't too bright and tend to lick windows and whatnot so take it for what it is. LOL


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

joepeat said:


> I can just picture Steve now, waxin' down his surfboard and driving his woody to the beach  ... and then later on in the sixties driving 'round in his GTO, or was it a fuel injected Stingray, or a 413? C'mon Steve, which was it?


Nope. That wasn't me.
It was Jean.

Jean used to hang out at muscle beach, pleased to be used as a barbell by the muscle guys.
Although she wanted a woodie Ford, she never got one. She had a VW bug, instead.
But her true claim to surfer fame is that she was friends with the real Gidget.


----------



## Mikhail (May 9, 2017)

Most everyone in CA thinks AR of the AR15 fame means Assault Rifle. Of course it was originally the ArmaLite Rifle as we all know but libs and most dems cannot be swayed by facts. So in CA any rifle with a pistol grip and is magazine fed is a assault rifle. Yes the pistol grip is a major deciding factor in CA just ask CAs Rep. Maxine Waters.
Buddy please reconsider your move to CA but if you dont then please consider sharing all those beautiful guns you have with those who will appreciate them. Like us for example!!


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

how about dont move....... places i would never move to....... Cali, Illinois, new york, DC, baltimore, maryland, and any other anti-gun state... there is absolutely zero reason for me to ever want to move to one of those states


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

hillman said:


> I think: You folks are making a big mistake, your wife will realize it eventually - and will blame you for not talking her out of it. So - you are pretty much screwed. Enjoy your retirement.


As if the gun problem is not enough, just wait till he has to start paying those incredibly high taxes!


----------

